# scrollbarer bereich auf einer Website mit Standardscrollbar?



## myc (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich möchte auf einer website einen scrollbaren Bereich anlegen den ich aber durch den Standart HTMLscrollbar rechts steuern will. Ähnlich wie http://www.myc.info/scroll/datz.html nur halt mit BrowserScroll - Steuerung.
Ist sowas möglich?


----------



## GoLLuM (23. Oktober 2003)

also cih weiß ja jetzt nicht genau was du willst, aber so wie bei deinem beispiel dort ist es mit DHTML gemacht worden. also per script, nicht direktem HTML.

wenn du aber einfach einen scrollbaren bereich mit den normalen scrollbalken haben willst, dann empfiehlt sich die benutzung von iframes, bzw. frames - wobei ich aber glaube das du eher iframes haben möchtest.

dazu schauste am besten einfach mal bei selfhtml vorbei, um dir einen überblick zu verschaffen, wie das alles fnuktioniert.

weiterhin gibts noch ne andere möglichkeit, und zwar das ganze irgendwie mit so layern zu verwirklichen. wird dann aber wieder mit javascript o.Ä. gemacht. beispiel hab ich jetzt leider keins. aber irgednwer anders kennt sich da bestimmt besser aus.


----------



## myc (23. Oktober 2003)

Das Problem bei i-frames ist nur das der scrollbar direkt am Scrollcontainer anliegt. Der Scrollbare beireich soll sich genau so aussehen wie bei http://www.myc.info/scroll/datz.html Nur dass ich Diesen Bereich mit dem StandartBrowserScrollbar (rechts) steuern will. Ob das letztendlich mit JavaScript oder DHTML umgesetzt wird ist egal. Hauptsache es funktioniert irgendwie...


----------

